# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Kudo3D Preorders Open

## Brian_Krassenstein

Well, after a major success with their Kickstarter campaign, Kudo3D has announced that they are now open for pre-orders on their website http://kudo3d.com.  According to the company the printers will be available in limited quantity, and will ship by December of this year.  Prices are shown below in the graphic provided by Kudo3D to us via email.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Kudo3D says they recently put their Titan 1 SLA 3D Printer under the microscope to test how fast it could print out a high resolution object, and they say they were "stunned" to discover that, when cranked up to the new benchmark, the Titan 1 printed up to 7 inches per hour. They printeda two-layer geodesic sphere with a diameter of 2 inches  in just 17.5 minutes. And it's not just fast. The Titan 1 offers high-resolution printing from 37 to 100 µm XY and the tallest build envelope on the market -- up to 10 inches tall. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/55139/kudo3d-ramping-up-the-speed/

----------


## cokreeate

> Kudo3D says they recently put their Titan 1 SLA 3D Printer under the microscope to test how fast it could print out a high resolution object, and they say they were "stunned" to discover that, when cranked up to the new benchmark, the Titan 1 printed up to 7 inches per hour. They printeda two-layer geodesic sphere with a diameter of 2 inches  in just 17.5 minutes. And it's not just fast. The Titan 1 offers high-resolution printing from 37 to 100 µm XY and the tallest build envelope on the market -- up to 10 inches tall. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/55139/kudo3d-ramping-up-the-speed/



Good April fools joke =)

----------

